# Google- Audio-Digest Foundation Announces the Release of Family Practice Volume 61 ... - DigitalJournal.com



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

<img alt="" height="1" width="1" />*Audio-Digest Foundation Announces the Release of Family Practice Volume 61 ...*
*DigitalJournal.com*
Describe the role of serotonin and visceral sensitivity in patients with *IBS*. The original programs were presented by Thomas A. Kintanar, MD, Clinical Associate Professor of Medicine, Indiana University School of Medicine, Fort Wayne, and Timothy T *...*

<nobr>*and more »*</nobr>

View the full article


----------

